
Using Python to Encode Cassette Recordings for my Superboard II - jcsalterego
http://dabeaz.blogspot.com/2010/08/using-python-to-encode-cassette.html
======
pvg
[http://technology.niagarac.on.ca/people/mcsele/OhioScientifi...](http://technology.niagarac.on.ca/people/mcsele/OhioScientific.html)
seems like a nice and detailed summary of what these machines were like and
where they fit in the market. I don't think I'd heard more than the name
before.

------
ropable
Hard to believe that this item hasn't been rated more interesting. That is as
neat a hack as anything!

~~~
pvg
It's neat but not that unusual, people have been writing and decoding these
tapes for fun or because they wanted to recover things from them for years and
years. This one is also quite recent and in the other direction - but it
recovers an interesting nerdhistorical artifact -

<http://www.pagetable.com/?p=32>

~~~
wzdd
My housemate and I did this for Tandy Color Computer cassettes a while back.
If I recall correctly, a binary 0 was a certain duration of 1200Hz sine waves,
and a binary 1 was the same duration of 2400Hz sine waves. The circuitry
counted zero crossings over time, which made it fairly resilient to noise.

And yes, plugging the cassette aux in cable to the headphone jack of a Macbook
and transferring code through it was really fun. :)

------
zachrose
This is amazing.

